# Simple Poplar Offering Table with Drawers - Pockethole Joinery



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Since I bought my new Kreg pockethole system I needed some practice with it. So I employed pockethole joinery throughout this table. I used pockethole for joining the framing, the table top and the drawers. It worked great for joining the frames together but it wasn't accurate enough to join the top, the boards wouldn't be perfectly flush with one enother and required some hand plaining and sanding. I think this could have been avoided if I would have used biscuits instead.



















More pictures and projects found on my blog The Woodworking Trip

Overall this was a pretty easy build and it didn't take me but about three hours to cut all the stock and put everything together including the table top and mount if to the frame. The sanding and hand planing took a couple more hours though.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks very nice for a "practice" piece. Looks like you got that pocket holing down.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks good. What will you do for a finish? By the way welcome to the forum.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice Sailor.
Welcome to the forum. Post some pics when you get the finish on it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Good practice project. :thumbsup:

Next time, on your drawers, put the pocket holes on the front and back of the drawers, on the outside of the drawer. And then use an applied front. This way, the front screws are hidden behind the drawer front and the back screws are out of sight on the backside and would only be seen if the drawer was removed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

What if you had clamped the top so that it was level before you inserted the screws?


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Lookin' good. 

Pocket screws have their place, but I definitely prefer biscuits when gluing up boards.


----------



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

As for a finish, I am not sure. The client hasn't specified what they want and they are difficult to get up with. I just hope that they come and pay for their piece.

I did clamp the top but only on the very ends of the boards because I wasn't able to clamp towards the middle of the table. I just don't have clamps capable of that task.

I will use my biscuiter next time for the table top but probably not for the frame.


----------

